# Apricot nectar



## wvbrewer (Dec 24, 2010)

Has anyone ever used apricot nectar to make apricot wine? I have some and we are thinking about making a one gallon batch. I know I need to check the SG and add more pectic enzme to help it clear. Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2010)

wvbrewer said:


> Has anyone ever used apricot nectar to make apricot wine? I have some and we are thinking about making a one gallon batch. I know I need to check the SG and add more pectic enzme to help it clear. Any info will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave



I would stay away from any nectar. I made a orange mango from mango nectar and I got a ton of sediment. I figure I lost at least 1 gal from a 6 gal batch.
Just my 2cents worth


----------



## wvbrewer (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, I don't want that much sediment. I wonder if your go one quart water to nectar would it be better. I already have 5 quarts of the stuff at home.


----------

